# Overten



## germ

OVERTEN. ANY GOOD SHOOTING GOING ON ?


----------



## JDK

Friday was Sloooooooooooooow! weather still in the mid 70's hopefully the month of December will get better.


----------



## MuddyWaders

Very Slow in Overton. Sorry I'm itching to go too.
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## germ

OK thanks


----------



## Desertduckin

?? We whacked birds 2 limits of black ducks in 40 and 2 every hunt day so far  Theres an abundance of birds, and they come right in and land without calling. Sometimes, they land way out and we just wait for them to swim to the blind and shoot them on the water  It has been easy pickins , maybe you guys don't use black duck decoys?


----------



## DuckJedi

Right? What I saw was the fewest birds in years. However it's been 80 ridiculous degrees!


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Yep in Idaho and a crossed the north.we need a big cool down are it's going to be a long warm season.I guess a guy better jump in the truck and go north .


----------



## MuddyWaders

Desertduckin said:


> ?? We whacked birds 2 limits of black ducks in 40 and 2 every hunt day so far  Theres an abundance of birds, and they come right in and land without calling. Sometimes, they land way out and we just wait for them to swim to the blind and shoot them on the water  It has been easy pickins , maybe you guys don't use black duck decoys?



I think your pulling our leg.  Just have not seen many birds in Overton especially black ducks unless your shooting coots. I sure hope the weather changes and we start getting some cold fronts coming in. I'm itching to go.
On the other hand If what you post is true then 
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## Desertduckin




----------



## MuddyWaders

Nothing wrong with a good sense of humor 
Happy Hunting,
MuddyWaders


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Time to go upland hunting tell the weather breaks up north.


----------



## Overtonhunter

Hello, all on forum. I went up to overton earlier this month and had a good time out hunting. Good luck to you all on your hunts.


----------



## hamernhonkers

Desertduckin said:


> ?? We whacked birds 2 limits of black ducks in 40 and 2 every hunt day so far Theres an abundance of birds, and they come right in and land without calling. Sometimes, they land way out and we just wait for them to swim to the blind and shoot them on the water It has been easy pickins , maybe you guys don't use black duck decoys?



Dude your info was spot on! I pulled 40 this morning and it was nothing to nail my black duck limit man:

Keep posting up the great intel man


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Welcome Overton Hunter.lots good people on here and some mad ones.just install your B/S filter.


----------



## utahduckhunter

blacks duck are in right now what is the limit ? I might had to head down


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> Welcome Overton Hunter.lots good people on here and some mad ones.just install your B/S filter.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> What mad people?? B/s filter? :


----------



## Desertduckin

May have upset some hunters in the morning with my champion calling skills... I believe I was a "retard"...  By the looks of it, my skills paid the bills


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Nice shoot kid well done and yes Marv you know the ones.same mad one! for years was two the other half moved.I love Keyboard Warriors.


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> Nice shoot kid well done and yes Marv you know the ones.same mad one! for years was two the other half moved.I love Keyboard Warriors.



You know some kids will never grow up, we are just lucky enough the other is doing his whining on another state forum.


----------



## cackler69

Desertduckin said:


> May have upset some hunters in the morning with my champion calling skills... I believe I was a "retard"...  By the looks of it, my skills paid the bills



Did sky busting Brock get a little upset?


----------



## Band Man

cackler69 said:


> You know some kids will never grow up, we are just lucky enough the other is doing his whining on another state forum.



Oh really cackler and hevi on honkers ? You guys are real characters. Funny You talk SH!T on a message board, but out in public You're kinder than a Mormon missionary ! 

Hey Hevi, I guess those brothers were REAL jerk offs when that banded Utah bird sailed to Our Pit a few Years ago and We were kind enough to walk it over to You. 

My how soon We forget. 

As far as that "Other" one that doesn't come on this forum, why would He ? He's shot more geese this year than everyone on this message board combined. Doesn't live in this horrible state, and is having a BLAST guiding other hunters. Allot of You guys are real funny, talk and talk and talk, then when We meet You're nothing but handshakes and smilies  

Oh Ps. Muddy Waters, some of the guys You hunted with today that no longer post on this forum told Me who You were ! Glad You shot some birds today !! I had You mistaken with someone else ! My apologies  

Desert Ducker, 
Didn't We try to sneak those yellow collars on bowman way back in the day ? You seemed real friendly to My face 

Cackler69, can't say I've met You, I think Your name is Marvin. Hunted next to You a couple of times I believe. 

If anyone else takes offense to Me, the way I hunt, or anything else, feel free to come say Hello the next time We meet. 

And We all know that about 70% of the fun and games, posts, and interaction were due to Myself or others on here razzing others and having fun. Seems since We left mostly everyone else did too, except for the select 5 or 6 that prob don't post on Facebook. 

The Refuge is a internet hunting forum, not real life... Those that take it as real life have issues

Happy Hunting


----------



## Desertduckin

Bandman that probably was me, im a genuinely nice guy  but how did I get dragged into the bickering? I can be an *** if I need to, shall I join??  im probably gonna be busy posting pics of 80 degree hunts though


----------



## Band Man

Desertduckin said:


> Bandman that probably was me, im a genuinely nice guy  but how did I get dragged into the bickering? I can be an *** if I need to, shall I join??  im probably gonna be busy posting pics of 80 degree hunts though



I brought You in cuz I didn't like that last picture  You killed more birds than I did last hunt !! I got a bit jealous so I grouped you with the others


----------



## cackler69

Well hell i have no problem talking **** in person if need be, i dont need to here but if there is a problem i am at overton most weekends or up north. And I am sure you have hunted by me and I am sure you saw no sky busting or sailing birds that i never made an attempt to retrieve. But since i really got out of the pic taken pretty much when I was 16 i must not know what I'm doing. Oh and ducking is my son so if you have a problem with me direct it to me not him. I am a big boy i can handle it. Leave him out of it!!!


----------



## MuddyWaders

Band Man said:


> Oh Ps. Muddy Waters, some of the guys You hunted with today that no longer post on this forum told Me who You were ! Glad You shot some birds today !! I had You mistaken with someone else ! My apologies :
> 
> No worries Band Man its all good on this end. They told me they spoke with you and maybe one day we will find ourselves in the same blind. Apology accepted. No Hard Feelings.
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> MuddyWaders


----------



## Band Man

cackler69 said:


> Well hell i have no problem talking **** in person if need be, i dont need to here but if there is a problem i am at overton most weekends or up north. And I am sure you have hunted by me and I am sure you saw no sky busting or sailing birds that i never made an attempt to retrieve. But since i really got out of the pic taken pretty much when I was 16 i must not know what I'm doing. Oh and ducking is my son so if you have a problem with me direct it to me not him. I am a big boy i can handle it. Leave him out of it!!!



 Nah Me and Your Son are cool actually. Just like Hevi on Honkers was cool when I brought that banded Utah honker to Him that sailed to Our blind. As far as talking $h!t I'm pretty sure it's always been You towards Me. I've never said anything bad to You. So same applies to You, if You feel I'm such an unethical hunter and horrible person, I can be found at the same spots hunting with the same people you know and hunt with


----------



## Band Man

MuddyWaders said:


> Band Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ps. Muddy Waters, some of the guys You hunted with today that no longer post on this forum told Me who You were ! Glad You shot some birds today !! I had You mistaken with someone else ! My apologies :
> 
> No worries Band Man its all good on this end. They told me they spoke with you and maybe one day we will find ourselves in the same blind. Apology accepted. No Hard Feelings.
> 
> Happy Hunting,
> MuddyWaders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Muddy ! We shall get out this year
Click to expand...


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Just seems like you are mad sometimes I'm sorry if I upset you .But I have no problem with anybody and also can and do talk to anybody.And we have talked in the passed.I remember the Utah bird a bit different yes it sailed towards your field but dropped at the end of ours and it was my nephews. Yes it had two bands and yes you and Mike did come over to make sure he found it. I apologize I know you boys hunt good been in the same fields many times. The main thing is we are all hunters on here and all love hunting waterfowl.and yes from time to we bite are Raze each other but the real fight is with the man working on taking are rights away.Happy Hunting


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

SLOW WOW THAT'S AN UNDERSTATEMENT I REMEMBER SOME SLOW ONES BUT SHOTS TELL 0630 and noting.Pray for cold to the north


----------



## DuckJedi

If it makes anyone's feel better the pond behind my house just got a influx of new green heads. I watch the ducks all year long as their only a 100 yards from my house. The last two months was the least ducks I've seen in a long time. Almost zero. So these are definitely new birds. I live in NW Las Vegas


----------



## Band Man

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> Just seems like you are mad sometimes I'm sorry if I upset you .But I have no problem with anybody and also can and do talk to anybody.And we have talked in the passed.I remember the Utah bird a bit different yes it sailed towards your field but dropped at the end of ours and it was my nephews. Yes it had two bands and yes you and Mike did come over to make sure he found it. I apologize I know you boys hunt good been in the same fields many times. The main thing is we are all hunters on here and all love hunting waterfowl.and yes from time to we bite are Raze each other but the real fight is with the man working on taking are rights away.Happy Hunting



Agree 100% Hevi but that bird fell dead 30 yards from Our pit! Mike/Baker yelled "it's over here" after We saw You two searching for it. Debated on snapping off the tarsus and leg band  that was a good hunt ! Happy a double banded bird was His first ! Like I said I don't have any problems with anyone  i am a bit mad I'll admit  

Happy Hunting.. Hope for some colllld weather


----------



## Hvyshot2

My my my....I think that if I haven't ****ed any of you off I haven't done my job... Yours truly Mr Head! Hey Chucky when is your next time out?


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Sent you a text Billy/pm


----------



## Overtonhunter

Band Man said:


> Agree 100% Hevi but that bird fell dead 30 yards from Our pit! Mike/Baker yelled "it's over here" after We saw You two searching for it. Debated on snapping off the tarsus and leg band  that was a good hunt ! Happy a double banded bird was His first ! Like I said I don't have any problems with anyone  i am a bit mad I'll admit
> 
> Happy Hunting.. Hope for some colllld weather




Wow, double bands at Overton. That's rare anymore. I was hunting that day he got those and I remember him walking over to me and showing me that goose.


----------



## Band Man

Overtonhunter said:


> Wow, double bands at Overton. That's rare anymore. I was hunting that day he got those and I remember him walking over to me and showing me that goose.



Yea Utah did a couple years of Red as well as Yellow. Then they went to the yellow neck collars. I've shot or seen all of them shot. Really rare these days. 

Shooting any ducks period is rare this season. Prob the worst I've ever seen since hunting. No birds anywhere


----------



## kjrice

I feel left out of the snooze fest at OWMA. Guess I better throw in the extra full choke and dust off the decoys.


----------



## Desertduckin

kjrice said:


> I feel left out of the snooze fest at OWMA. Guess I better throw in the extra full choke and dust off the decoys.



you guys are snoozing, me and the bro are smoking the ducks out there. whiffed on a snow today too  I swear my barrel is bent  should have been done by 10am but I couldn't hit the broad side of the titanic today.... center pond is HOT


----------



## kjrice

Desertduckin said:


> you guys are snoozing, me and the bro are smoking the ducks out there. whiffed on a snow today too  I swear my barrel is bent  should have been done by 10am but I couldn't hit the broad side of the titanic today.... center pond is HOT



 yeah yeah yeah


----------



## Desertduckin

90% of my post was true... can ye tell which


----------



## Overtonhunter

Desertduckin said:


> you guys are snoozing, me and the bro are smoking the ducks out there. whiffed on a snow today too  I swear my barrel is bent  should have been done by 10am but I couldn't hit the broad side of the titanic today.... center pond is HOT




I swear my barrel is bent 

I bet that is the 10% that isn't true.


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Desertduckin said:


> you guys are snoozing, me and the bro are smoking the ducks out there. whiffed on a snow today too  I swear my barrel is bent  should have been done by 10am but I couldn't hit the broad side of the titanic today.... center pond is HOT



Been there done that.last year that's all the fun a guy can have.can not hit water if i fell out of a boat wiff two times on honkers.


----------



## germ

Good report thanks just cant go hunting this week .


----------



## Aaron2

Desertduckin said:


> you guys are snoozing, me and the bro are smoking the ducks out there. whiffed on a snow today too  I swear my barrel is bent  should have been done by 10am but I couldn't hit the broad side of the titanic today.... center pond is HOT




Good thing your brother can shoot huh


----------



## kjrice

Aaron2 said:


> Good thing your brother can shoot huh



Good thing you can eat Buffleheads.


----------



## cackler69

Who got buffleheads ? Which blind ?


----------



## Desertduckin

I heard 00 been hot lately. word has it, ruddies hittin that blind hard


----------



## Aaron2

Lol I havent shot a bufflehead since I was 6.


----------



## DuckJedi

I shot a bufflehead at Overton on Wilson pond bout 2 yrs ago. How has the raiaffected it out at Overton? Nice n muddy?


----------



## kjrice

cackler69 said:


> Who got buffleheads ? Which blind ?



I hear center pond because it is hot!


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

I SEEN SOME (KNUCKLEHEADS) PARKING IN THE PATHWAY IN THE UPPER PARKING LOT.BLOCKING IT AGAIN HARD TO GET THE CART THROUGH THE BRUSH TO THE BRIDGE.when they could stay 10 foot to the south and keep the pathway clear.


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> I SEEN SOME (KNUCKLEHEADS) PARKING IN THE PATHWAY IN THE UPPER PARKING LOT.BLOCKING IT AGAIN HARD TO GET THE CART THROUGH THE BRUSH TO THE BRIDGE.when they could stay 10 foot to the south and keep the pathway clear.



You saw that also when they had plenty of room to park where they should have!! Maybe next time you could push your cart thru their truck


----------



## cackler69

Band Man said:


> Nah Me and Your Son are cool actually. Just like Hevi on Honkers was cool when I brought that banded Utah honker to Him that sailed to Our blind. As far as talking $h!t I'm pretty sure it's always been You towards Me. I've never said anything bad to You. So same applies to You, if You feel I'm such an unethical hunter and horrible person, I can be found at the same spots hunting with the same people you know and hunt with



Damn sorry i missed you this morning, maybe next time!!


----------



## cackler69

kjrice said:


> I hear center pond because it is hot!



I missed the chance on those buffleheads, but was happy with the 5 mallards, pintail and cinn teal i got today. But thanks for the heads up any way.


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

cackler69 said:


> You saw that also when they had plenty of room to park where they should have!! Maybe next time you could push your cart thru their truck



Nice shoot cackler .I love too you seen my cart it would hurt a Truck.But that's not the answer you can't fix Stupidity.


----------



## Hvyshot2

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> I SEEN SOME (KNUCKLEHEADS) PARKING IN THE PATHWAY IN THE UPPER PARKING LOT.BLOCKING IT AGAIN HARD TO GET THE CART THROUGH THE BRUSH TO THE BRIDGE.when they could stay 10 foot to the south and keep the pathway clear.



Whoever parked in front of the bridge is a tard and doesn't care for any other hunters that need to carry or cart rigs to the bulrushes or fields. To this guy with the white truck and trailer I say kiss my ***! Selfish *******!


----------



## cackler69

Hvyshot2 said:


> Whoever parked in front of the bridge is a tard and doesn't care for any other hunters that need to carry or cart rigs to the bulrushes or fields. To this guy with the white truck and trailer I say kiss my ***! Selfish *******!



You sound MAD. Lol


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> Nice shoot cackler .I love too you seen my cart it would hurt a Truck.But that's not the answer you can't fix Stupidity.



We coulda done better. BUT !! Anyway nothing much moved in eve.. My boys had 5 geese at 20 yards in the evening but tried to land them instead and you know what happened after that couple passes and out. They should have taken them. But for being a couple 18 year old boys they did very good with tryn to wait on them!!!!


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Give me a much appreciated hand today finding a honk that sailed.Thanks to them my fat a.. was worn out in the mud.and bonus it was banded 2008 male 8 miles west of wood ridge in Utah.Thanks boys it's a pleasure to hunt next to good hunters there far and few these days.they did pretty good putting the wood some birds.


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> Give me a much appreciated hand today finding a honk that sailed.Thanks to them my fat a.. was worn out in the mud.and bonus it was banded 2008 male 8 miles west of wood ridge in Utah.Thanks boys it's a pleasure to hunt next to good hunters there far and few these days.they did pretty good putting the wood some birds.



Glad they were able to help. I know they have good respect for you !! And would help out in any way they could. And I am glad they are able to watch it be done right!!!


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Next time Aaron with us there all his.The kids a good Hunter we will get him in to them.with the new gun.pretty hard when the old farts are goose deprived.


----------



## Desertduckin

when you let the birds get in close..... whoopsies


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

DAM boy Ouch .....Lol.....I'm in the Skybusters club now.That's the first time I have took a shot at geese passing in a long time.but we had too 25 yards right over the top.I surprised some of the old timers and finally took them.it's over now that landing them is over rated.


----------



## Hvyshot2

No problem. Wasn't his first hunt. I'll let you know if I can actually hunt the rest of the year.


----------



## HEVI ON HONKERS

Ok hope your Shoulders better.yes I've been on a few hunts were he knock the crap out of the honks but wanted the kid to score with the new gun.he will.


----------



## JDK

Desertduckin said:


> when you let the birds get in close..... whoopsies



Whoa!! ha ha a full load of steel for sure!  Peta will love those Pics!


----------



## JDK

was out Saturday and it was sloooow, upper lot was full in the morning with vehicles Dad and I left about 11 a.m. and only 3 vehicles left in lot and 2 in the main lot by check in station , dont know where the birds are but hopefully with this little cold front moving in we will get some birds been a very mild weather year so far.


----------



## cackler69

HEVI ON HONKERS said:


> DAM boy Ouch .....Lol.....I'm in the Skybusters club now.That's the first time I have took a shot at geese passing in a long time.but we had too 25 yards right over the top.I surprised some of the old timers and finally took them.it's over now that landing them is over rated.



I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## germ

Thanks for update. I hunted hiko on friday ducks were flying up to about 10am fare amount of shooting on the north end but all hunt spots had hunters. I shot 3 not bad for pass shooting.


----------



## utahduckhunter

I did good on sat the birds stop flying about 2 pm


----------



## JDK

utahduckhunter said:


> I did good on sat the birds stop flying about 2 pm



congrat's on the limit you must of been in the right spot,


----------

